# CPE



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello..........

I'm needing some info about this. I just sent in reg for 2 of our dogs & thought might try 1 trial of CPE coming up soon. I know nothing about this only heard it's like agility with games.









So wondering if anyone can direct me to some links to read up on this sport or share any info you know about it. Not sure if I will like it or not.

Also wondered this, if you send in to first join/reg your dogs, do you have to renew yearly ? Was hoping it was like NADAC/AKC, a one time deal.









~Thanks~


----------



## lfitzner (Aug 27, 2007)

You do need to renew yearly with CPE. With your membership, you will get a rule book that describes all the different games and titles. You can also go to there website. CPE has many options and is a lot of fun! Great for dogs just starting as there is much less pressure than AKC.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

You do NOT have to renew yearly in order to enter trials with your dog(s), but it's pretty cheap and you get a new rulebook each year. Plus members can check their records online and it's updated monthly.

I'm a CPE trial secretary and I've been running CPE for 7 years. I'm also on the rulebook proofreading committee!









Jen, I can't remember where in Ohio you live. If you're close enough, you should come to one of my club's trials to watch--we have one coming up on July 10-12, another at the end of August--plus sometimes we offer CPE games workshops. If you are further away, check the CPE website for the closest clubs and contact them.

~Kristin


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

CPE is a lot of fun - go for it! There are games that test different skills - both in the handler and the dog. Besides the regular classes like Standard and Jumpers, you also can play Colors (two short standard courses where you pick which color course to run - or your dog does), Wildcard is a short standard course but with a twist - at 3 locations on the course you have to chose one of two obstacles (worth different points) - again your dog can chose ); Snooker is fun - get a red jump, earn points from an obstacle, do this 3 times then do a numbered closing; Jackpot (a Gambler class) but many judges do non-traditional Jackpots that can be anything - lots of fun. Fullhouse - like an opening in a Gambler class but you have to do 6 specific types of obstacles as well as get points. 

The classes are fun and they can really test your handling skills as well as your course reading and strategy skills. Also your quick thinking and ability to change your plan in a nano second )

Glad to hear you joined. You do not have to renew your membership again but its worth it do do so - get the rule book and your dogs points updated more regularly than non members which is really nice to have.

Good luck in your first trial.

Pat


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Kristin are you with Clermont? I'd love to get down to do one of your trials one day - haven;t made it there yet. What is your ring like?

Pat


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiYou do NOT have to renew yearly in order to enter trials with your dog(s), but it's pretty cheap and you get a new rulebook each year. Plus members can check their records online and it's updated monthly.
> 
> I'm a CPE trial secretary and I've been running CPE for 7 years. I'm also on the rulebook proofreading committee!
> 
> ...



Kristin,

We live in Zanesville, it's SE OH.

So, you join & pay once then ? If you don't compete in that yr, do you have to renew ? I thought I read on the reg paper about needing to renew if it's been more than a yr since you competed or when adding new dogs ??? 

I did pay & went ahead with reg 2 dogs. Not many trials come around our way to enter so, not sure if I will enter many. One is coming up soon (not sure where, OH though) that our dog group was thinking on entering. It's our agility/rally bunch of people that's thinking of venturing into CPE.







Might try this one coming up if our group decides to do.

Thanks for the great info all.............


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I have done AKC for several years and just tried CPE with my new agility partner... I really enjoyed the judges, course, attitude folks had... more relaxed with more emphasis on fun - not that folks dont take it seriously just seemed more collegial... I am struggling (sigh) to get the strategy games (I am the old dog learning new tricks here) but like the challenge. I sure plan to start my GSD there when he is old enuf. The rule book that you will get is very helpful but there is also a CPE chat group on Yahoo that is a good resource.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mygsdsKristin are you with Clermont? I'd love to get down to do one of your trials one day - haven;t made it there yet. What is your ring like?
> 
> Pat


Hi, I have trialed at Kristin's club. http://ccdtc.org/index.htm Seems there aren't any photos of it on the web site, but it's a large modern building with plenty of room for a full agility course. 

These photos on my web page are from my first trial with Doerak at CCDTC. You can see the course map at the bottom of the page. http://clgoetz.8m.com/dogs/doerak/agility.htm

My club, Queen City Dog training club in Sharonville (about 20 miles away), will soon be hosting CPE agility trials. Our buildings are about the same size and age. http://www.qcdtc.org/ (We have building photos on our web site.







)


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks - they both look good - is the flooring the thick rubber kind? Glad to hear you might be holding CPE - another place to visit )

Pat


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, at Clermont we have the thick rubber matting--I think Queen City is the same.

We have 6 CPE trials per year, Queen City will start with one or two, there are a couple in Dayton, 4 or so in Columbus, at least two just north of Columbus--CPE has gotten really popular in the southern half of Ohio!

As for membership, you don't need to renew even if you go a year without competing. You never have to renew, but it's worth the $15 yearly fee to get monthly updated results (if you trial more than a couple of times per year). And it's cheaper to register new dogs. Speaking of that, I should go ahead and register my youngest.

~Kristin


----------

